# XP print spooler keeps stopping



## Douiegene (Dec 8, 2005)

When I try to add a printer, I get an error that the print spooler services are not running. When I go to Services, it is stopped. I start it, making sure that it is set to Automatic. Then, when I go to add a printer, I get a "Send Error Report that the Spooler SubSystem App has encountered a problem and needs to close. I click on the link to see what data the error report contains, then click technical and it says that it is sending these files: C:\DOCUME~1\DOUGJO~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER9f85.dir00\spoolsv.exe.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~1\DOUGJO~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER9f85.dir00\appcompat.txt
And then when I try to add the printer again, same thing, spooler not running, go to Services, it has stopped, start it, try to add, get the send error repot, over and over.
I have ran the latest version of SpyBot S&D and Norton 2005 and found nothing. Rebooted, etc... Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 19, 2005)

*Loooooooong Shot*

What you might want to do is go to the print spooler service applet, and check the recovery tab. Make sure that the service is set to restart on a failure. Also , dont bother with sending an error report to Microsoft. I've tried in the past, they dont help. But what do you expect from Microsoft??? A reinstall of XP might be your best bet, and rather use Microsoft Anti Spyware. I know, I know... I dont like MS software either, but this is actually quite good. I use it on my own PC. Picks up spyware that most other packages dont, plus its free! Norton sucks, slows down your pc, try MCafee. Its improved substantially.


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 19, 2005)

*Found something that might be helpfull.*

Go to www.registryfix.com. If my other advice doesn't help, try the website.


----------



## Joe_in_MD (Aug 23, 2010)

I've had this problem a lot with both Windows 7 (64-bit) and Window XP. 

There is only one solution that has worked for me, and it's not going to the "Services" and starting the Print Spooler, because the Print Spooler will just stop again within seconds or minutes.

What has worked for me (in both XP & Window 7), is to delete the contents of the following folders:

C:\Windows\System32\spool\PRINTERS

and

C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers

Once I do this, I do not have to reinstall my printers. I just physically disconnect my local printer (unplugged the USB cable), wait a few seconds, and then reconnect it.

Hope this helps. Let me know.

If it does, spread it around.

- Joe


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, Joe....welcome to TSF!!

Thanks for the tip. I don't know how far you had to dig, but this thread is almost 5 years old. Time to put it to rest.


----------

